# Lews info



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

From an Lews letter that I got



Medium to light weight viscosities of oil such as Abu Garcia, Ardent, Daiwa, etc.

Greases specifically designed for fishing reels such as Abu Garcia, Ardent, Daiwa, etc.

The oil we use in our reels is more similar to Abu Garcia.

The grease we use is more similar to Penn reel grease. 

Avoid using multi-purpose oil such as 3-n-1- oil. 

Avoid using lithium based or automotive grease.

Apply grease only to the lube port on the reel. (Part number 69)

Apply oil only to the casting bearings and the worm gear (55,89,107,9)

Apply 2 drops of oil to the one way clutch bearing (53)

When to lubricate varies on usage of the reel. 

If fished heavily, 5 days a week, lubricate once a month.

If fished less than 3 days a week, about once every 2-3 months


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Lewâ€™s Bait Caster Lubrication Information​ Lewâ€™s bait casters require minimal lubrication techniques regularly to achieve maximum performance. Lubricating the reel depends mainly on how often the reel is used. If used 1-2 times weekly, basic lubrication should be applied about once every three months. If used more than 4 times a week regularly, lubrication should be applied once a month. If used in freshwater applications, it is suggested the reels be broken down once a year for a full service clean. If used in saltwater conditions, once every six months.

General lubrication are as follows:
One drop of oil should be applied to the casting bearings on the reel. One bearing is located under the cast control cap (Part 57). Another is inside the palming side cover (Part 96). The last one is located on the spool shaft itself (Part 89). To access the palming side cover bearing, simply loosen the thumbscrew (Part 63), and rotate the palming side cover upward about 20 degrees. Gently pull the cover away from the frame. From there you can remove the spool to access the bearing on the spool shaft. On certain models, the thumbscrew has been replaced with an improvised plunger. Simply pull the plunger out from the reel (spring loaded), and follow the directions above for palming side cover removal. Reinstallation of the palming side cover is in reverse order as removal. 
On most models there is a lubrication port on the underside of the reel (Part 69) near the gear housing. It is held in place by a small Philipps head screw. When removed, apply grease only directly to the drive gear teeth while turning the handle Â¼ to Â½ turn. 
Lastly is the worm gear (Part 9) in the front of the reel. The worm gear allows for travel of the line guide and pawl to flow smoothly to achieve consistent line lay on the spool. Over time normal debris from fishing will attract on the worm gear. Using compressed air, blow as much debris as possible from the worm gear and lubricate with 2-3 drops of oil. 

Cleaning techniques
While the spool is removed from the reel, avoid turning the handle to prevent binding of the drive and pinion gear. The gears are not lined up until the spool shaft is installed. Pay attention to the raceway where the spool rests in the reel. Remove any buildup of debris or dirt using a cotton swab and evaporative solvent. Some models of reels have a brass raceway also inside the palming side cover. Use the same procedure for cleaning. The cast control cap seems to acquire buildup of oils and debris over time. Simply clean out with a cotton swab. 

Lewâ€™s reels require oils and greases designed specifically for fishing reels. A medium viscosity oil is suggested for lubrication. Oils that have a lower viscosity are thinner and require more lubrication over time. Lower viscosity oils also tend to penetrate the shielded bearings and could produce a more audible noise from the bearing. The best option for greases are those that are not too thin or oily. Oil on the drive and pinion gear do not have enough viscosity to uphold the strength of the teeth. Oil on the gears will wear down the teeth substantially and cause the gears to feel rough on the retrieve. 

Through diligent cleaning and maintenance your Lewâ€™s reel will provide you with years of reliability and sound performance.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Salt water maintenance:

Rinse Daily after use, brush off any external grit or grime as needed, dry and then spray or wipe down with a light coating of a dry lubricant to expel any remnant moisture and to coat the external components with a protective barrier against salt and sand adhesion. If the reel becomes submerged for a period of time or surf spray is extreme, you will want to make sure the palm side cover is rinsed and dried separately and the inside of the gear box is not contaminated.

As a preventative measure, I recommend the reel be broken down, cleaned and serviced before seasonal or extended storage or at least once a year (every 6 months if fished an average of 4 or more times a week).


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Excelent info jim!


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Good stuff. Suggest that this info becomes a stickie.


----------



## Snap Swivel (Nov 17, 2018)

Can someone point me to a readable exploded view of Lews reels? The drawing that came in my reel box is way too small to read.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Snap Swivel said:


> Can someone point me to a readable exploded view of Lews reels? The drawing that came in my reel box is way too small to read.


Take a picture of the schematic from the box with your smartphone. Open picture and expand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

